# So I went for my medical today



## KFlight86 (15 Jul 2011)

And I was told everything was good ( hearing, vision, blood pressure etc) but shortly after I left I realized that they never asked me to give a urine sample, I thought that was apart of the medical. So now I'm a little worried thinking that maybe they left it out on purpose because they weren't interested in me. Anyone care to shed some light on this? 

Thanks


----------



## ayo23 (15 Jul 2011)

That's not a part of the medical.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2011)

It is a medical exam not some sort of great conspiracy.

 :


----------



## JMesh (15 Jul 2011)

I've had two enrolment medicals (one to enrol as a CIC Officer, one for my sub-component transfer to PRes MARS Officer), and neither of mine required a urine sample. I was approved for enrolment on both occasions, and am currently waiting on my transfer to be processed. I also have friends who were asked to provide a urine sample for their medicals. I'm not sure how personnel are selected (e.g. random selection; based on specific criteria; etc.) but I do know that some medicals have required it while others have not. In short, don't make any inference about your suitability just based on whether or not they made you pee in a cup.


----------



## KFlight86 (15 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is a medical exam not some sort of great conspiracy.
> 
> :



No need for sarcasm, I just asked a simple question.

"PART I: HEALTH QUESTIONNAIRE

You will first be required to complete a questionnaire on your medical history. This questionnaire covers such things as past and current illnesses, and any prescribed medication that you may use or have used, including type of medication and dosage. You should be prepared to answer these types of questions when you arrive for your medical. Following this, your height and weight will be measured and your visual acuteness, colour perception and hearing will be evaluated. *A urine sample will also be required during this stage.
*
    If you wear soft contact lenses, ensure that you have removed them for a period of 24 hours prior to your unaided visual test. Rigid Gas Permeable (RGP) contact lenses must be removed at least 72 hours prior to your examination. Also ensure that you bring your glasses to the examination. Please bring a copy of your prescription.
    No unnecessary noise exposure for 48 hours prior to your hearing testing.
    No smoking or caffeine the morning of your medical."



It says right on the website that it's apart of the medical, the gentleman who called me to book the medical also told me there would be a urine test as well.


----------



## KFlight86 (15 Jul 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> I've had two enrolment medicals (one to enrol as a CIC Officer, one for my sub-component transfer to PRes MARS Officer), and neither of mine required a urine sample. I was approved for enrolment on both occasions, and am currently waiting on my transfer to be processed. I also have friends who were asked to provide a urine sample for their medicals. I'm not sure how personnel are selected (e.g. random selection; based on specific criteria; etc.) but I do know that some medicals have required it while others have not. In short, don't make any inference about your suitability just based on whether or not they made you pee in a cup.



Appreciate the response


----------



## Pusser (16 Jul 2011)

I remember having to pee on a stick and the Med A also telling the group of us (as we trooped off to pee) not to pee on each others' sticks.

If you're really concerned, you could go out and get really drunk, stumble back to the recruiting centre and pee in the doorway.  That will definitely make an impression.  If asked why, you could just tell the nice officer that you were just returning for follow-up work... ;D


----------

